# Ordered my Sirius JVC today



## baumer64 (Jan 3, 2004)

I just ordered my Sirius JVC plug and play today. I was about to order a Kenwood when I heard of the JVC option. I liked the dash mounting options of the JVC better so that's why I'm going that way. They said they don't have them in stock yet but are scheduled to get them and ship out in two weeks. The $50 rebate (buy two docks, one is free) is good on the JVC.

Looking forward to getting Sirius. A friend recently installed a Kenwood and loves it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2004)

Where did you order the JVC from. I am getting ready to dump my Jensen for a plug & play. Been looking at the Audiovox becaise they offer a boombox. Does the JVC offer a boombox?


----------



## baumer64 (Jan 3, 2004)

Sorry I didn't see your post sooner.
I bought mine from Cruchfield. Supposedly they are coming up with a boom box for the JVC it's just not out yet. My plug and play is supposed to be here on Friday. Hope it's not backordered again.


----------



## JohnR (Jul 7, 2002)

I assume you are talking about the JVC KT-SP1000 with the wireless FM mobile kit?

I have been looking at this radio to. Looks like it will be a clean install plug and play. Few extra wires hanging around.

How do you like it? Does the suction mount work well? FM Modulator work ok?


----------



## JohnR (Jul 7, 2002)

Answering my own questions now that I made the purchase. Nice plug and play model. Very compact, The suction cup mount??? Short answer....it "sucks"  The suction cup requires mounting to metal. Looked all around the interior of my car...hmmmm...it's all plastic, cloth and leather....no metal. I didnt want to mount it on the hood of the car in case it rains. Remote would work through the windshield tho. FM modulator works well with the unit lying down in my floor console. I plan to fashion my own mounting system so that I can get the unit to stand up, making the LCD panel visible. Remote has good range, but ya gotta point it dead on...hard to do with the unit lying flat on it's back. 

Other than mounting options, this is a great plug and play item.

JohnR


----------



## baumer64 (Jan 3, 2004)

For right now, I have the suction cup mount on the windshield. I'm trying to figure out how I want to alter it so that I can mount on the dash below my radio and heat/ac controls.

I love the system. The FM modulator cradle has done a great job! When I work out in the yard, I set up my boom box and tune it in to the modulator in my pick up. Comes in great. I was hoping to buy the JVC boom box for the PnP when it came out this summer but I found out recently that JVC isn't going to produce the PnP boombox like they showed at the CES this year.


----------

